# 28mm Tires, 6800 Brakes?



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm upgrading my flat bar road bike from 8 speed claris to 11sp Ultegra/105 and 23mm custom wheels. I planned on keeping my 6700 brakes on, but decided to upgrade for increased rim/tire clearance, better braking, and aesthetic reasons. With the 6700's I'm able to use a 25mm tire with 23mm rim with the cam open(I still have to let the air out of tires to change). But with the 6800's, which I should get around wednesday, I'm hoping I can run 28mm tires with the cam open. I know Shimano says 25mm max. I guess I should have looked at the 5800 brakes that are rated for 28mm. Oh well.

So, is there anybody running 28's on 6800 calipers?


----------



## Ayers Garage (Apr 15, 2015)

I am. Tons of clearance for 28s and the new Ultegra brakes.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

dwl said:


> I'm upgrading my flat bar road bike from 8 speed claris to 11sp Ultegra/105 and 23mm custom wheels. I planned on keeping my 6700 brakes on, but decided to upgrade for increased rim/tire clearance, better braking, and aesthetic reasons. With the 6700's I'm able to use a 25mm tire with 23mm rim with the cam open(I still have to let the air out of tires to change). But with the 6800's, which I should get around wednesday, I'm hoping I can run 28mm tires with the cam open. I know Shimano says 25mm max. I guess I should have looked at the 5800 brakes that are rated for 28mm. Oh well.
> 
> So, is there anybody running 28's on 6800 calipers?


Far more commonly it is the frame/fork that limit tire size, not the brakes.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> Far more commonly it is the frame/fork that limit tire size, not the brakes.


Depends on the wheel size as well. The new 25mm width rims that are trendy mean you go up a full tire width size compared to what is on the sidewall.


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

Kerry Irons said:


> Far more commonly it is the frame/fork that limit tire size, not the brakes.


28mm is the max. that I can go comfortably without running into fork issues. The fork is going to be close(about 32mm). Add to that I'm running a dynamo wire to the front hub, so I'll have to be careful on routing. Definitely don't want to choose tires that measure larger than 28mm, at least for the front.


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

Ayers Garage said:


> I am. Tons of clearance for 28s and the new Ultegra brakes.


Thanks for the pics. Not too many demo pictures show the proper color of the brakes. My 25mm Gatorskin measures 26.3mm on standard size rim. I don't know if the 28mm is oversized also.


----------

